# Deathwing Ahoy!.. Continued!



## Dezartfox (Jan 19, 2008)

I thought I'd make a new thread as the Challenge one is now done, cluttered etc  

For images of the rest of the force visit my Site:


So, expanding the army still, I started painting my Metal Venerable Dread that I picked up for £16 new in box! It's not a bad model now it's been sat looking at me for a few weeks. If you don't stick all the shields and badly sculpted banners on then it's a alright model. Pain to stick together and it's so heavy..
I have a new resin base on its way so he can happily march to war with his two brothers.


































I've decided to take my Deathwing to the Grand Tournament in November, so I'll be playing with lists, units and tactics until then 

My first thought for changing my 1500 list; I could swap out the Lascannon dreadnought for a Grand Master, give him a Psychic Hood and "Word of the Emperor" power (if a unit wants to assault him/unit, the have to pass a Ld) which will be great against things like Orks. He has 5 attacks on the charge at S6 with a Force Weapon.. which also uses it's own rules allowing it to instant kill models with the Eternal Warrior rule.. Brilliant. I love that idea and might try it out! I could put him in the Command Squad and Belial in the Assault Squad, or both in the Command squad and have a UBER unit of death.
From the games I played I seem to be edging towards getting into Close Combat where possible, this stops people shooting at me and lets me squish things : Though this feeling might be from playing a lot of CC bases armies.. Chaos, Daemons, Orks and Space Wolves. So I think the Grand Master might be a good move, he'll make his points back more often than the dread.

Or.. I could swap out both/one of the dreads for a 6/3 man squad of Grey Knight Termies, they're quite tough models with WS5 and S6 power weapons.. I wont be losing out on any troop choices as they'll replace the dread(s) and I'll be adding a strong CC unit to the army that's also fits my pure Deathwing force.


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

looking awesome Dezert! you dont do alll the armour at once?


----------



## Dezartfox (Jan 19, 2008)

Cheers 
I don't quite get what you mean sorry? I tend to paint all the areas of a model that a re similar in one go, so all the parts that are "bone" will be bone, apart from places that'll be painted over such as the arches etc.


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

but ike do you not use the brown that armour base colour is for the bone aswell? i just thought that what you have posted isnt much of the armour? i figured youd have more showing.. guess ill just have to wait and see


----------



## Cleitus_the_Black (Jun 8, 2009)

That dread looks great... but no surprise there! Keep it up!


----------



## Dezartfox (Jan 19, 2008)

Azwraith said:


> but ike do you not use the brown that armour base colour is for the bone aswell? i just thought that what you have posted isnt much of the armour? i figured youd have more showing.. guess ill just have to wait and see


AH, yeah normally I splodge the Iyanden darksun over pretty much everything as it gives everything a nice brown tint in the recesses, however this model was undercaoted in grey primer, forgot to mention that :good:


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

They seem to be getting 'gritter' with each new piece. I like what you've done so far.:victory:


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

That looks great, not only are you brilliant at art, you're good at painting to. I like the way you've achieved the dirt, old look and the texture you've created on such flat ordinary panels.

Great work! Have some rep


----------



## Dezartfox (Jan 19, 2008)

Some more work on him today:










Now he's a pirate! Yaah!


----------



## AM. (Jun 16, 2009)

It looks great. Can't wait to see him finished.


----------



## Dezartfox (Jan 19, 2008)

(forgot to post this last time, so I'll merge the two posts together)

I mentioned in yesterdays post about taking a Grand Master in my Deathwing army, well I've been sat thinking about it all day and decided to at least try to idea.

So initially I was going to take him with a Psychic Hood, Word of the Emperor and a Teleport Homer. On closer inspection of the codex I realised that the Teleport Homer from the Daemon Hunters Codex is now more or less obsolete.. I went on the hunt on various forums (I must say that BolterandChainsword.com has some excellent reading, <a href="http://www.bolterandchainsword.com/index.php?showtopic=101214">especially this article </a>) searching for a possible work around to this, I was unsuccessful in my search BUT did find out that a Daemon Hunter Storm Shield counts as a single handed weapon and counts as an additional close combat weapon. It has a weird old rule where I can only use it against a single enemy in combat.. which is fine really. 
So, instead of a teleport homer I've gone for a Storm Shield (same points and looks cooler than another sword). If I put him in the Command squad with the Banner (gives +1 attack) he has a staggering 7 attacks on the charge, all with his strength 6 force weapon. 

Now I don't really want to dish out any more money than I have to this month and after staring at the Grey Knights on the GW site for a while it suddenly dawned on me that I could make my own Grand Master! I found an unused cyclone terminator and tore into him, here are the results so far:

































=============================================================

More progress on this guy tonight.
After taking the photos in the last post I proceeded in trying to sculpt some details with Greenstuff. It went so wrong.. so so wrong. 
So I tore off the greenstuff and went for bits, lots of purity seals, scrolls, shields etc. I also used some of the new cabling I got from Dragon Forge Designs. These things are great, they're MUCH easier to bend than guitar wire and glue down better too! Perfect!

I'd like to add some Inquisition symbols too him but don't want to dish out money on Etched Brass from Forgeworld, especially when the minimum order is £10.. and the brass etching is £9 -_-

Anyway, pictures!
Still some work left to be done one him, like attaching the shield to his hand.


































Next I will be painting him! Obviously..


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

looking awesome dezert cant wait till i see him painted up .. i like the use of the tank sprue purity seal!


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm gonna be honest. He doesn't look that great. In the sense that he doesn't look regal enough. Just another terminator...:/

What are your Greenstuff skills like? Cus i believe that a grandmaster of the grey knights would deserve a custom Terminator suit...

The rest is awesome, and no matter the mdel, im sure the painting would be intense.


----------



## Dezartfox (Jan 19, 2008)

Orochi said:


> I'm gonna be honest. He doesn't look that great. In the sense that he doesn't look regal enough. Just another terminator...:/
> 
> What are your Greenstuff skills like? Cus i believe that a grandmaster of the grey knights would deserve a custom Terminator suit...
> 
> The rest is awesome, and no matter the mdel, im sure the painting would be intense.


Well.. I attempted some greenstuff on his last night and it just went so wrong I tore it off :cray:

I DO have a pair of knee pad-less legs which look more grey knight than knee pad ones, so might transfer him onto them.




More or less finished this guy, still one or two things I'd like to touch up on but they can wait.


----------



## Masito (Jul 17, 2009)

awesome work once again! can't wait to see your Grand Master painted...


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

You;re Right DF, without all the extra crap on it, the Dread looks pretty good.

I'd love to see what you could do with a Land raider. I don;t know, say, Belials personal one?


----------



## Dezartfox (Jan 19, 2008)

Finished the Grand Master, he doesn;t look that snazzy on his own but with the sqaud he looks pretty cool


----------



## Chocobuncle (Feb 5, 2009)

Looks good dude I like how he has a blue look to him like armor eyes and weapon

Nice


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

looks really nice.. maybe the grey is a bit dark but still very nice.!


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Don't know how I've missed the second installment for so long lol.

Everything is looking really good mate, but I'm not surprised

Any chance of a group shot of everything you've done so far, from both logs?


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Like the Master now its painted...maybe, a banner for him? 

Looks a little grey too, but then, they are 'grey knights' not 'silver'.


----------



## Dezartfox (Jan 19, 2008)

imm0rtal reaper said:


> Don't know how I've missed the second installment for so long lol.
> 
> Everything is looking really good mate, but I'm not surprised
> 
> Any chance of a group shot of everything you've done so far, from both logs?


Sure thing, will get that done this weekend when I'm at GW, no room to do it here!

Cheers


----------



## Dezartfox (Jan 19, 2008)

I updated all the power weapons in the army, claws, swords and the Force Weapon. I feel that the models now have that "POW" factor they've been missing 


































Some of the power weapons, still gotta work on those banners:


























My 1500 pt GT army shot:


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Your dreads are awesome mate. 

The powerweapons are impressive too 

Are the bases Dragon Forge or custom?


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

i like what you did with the powerweapons its how i do mine! but with the dirty armour and the bright glowing power weapons it looks really good.. good contrast


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

those power weapons look the business dude Very well done


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Can i ask what you are making the silver poer cables/conduits out of for the grand master? is it guitar wire and if so what guage are you using?
Plus your army looks awesome btw i still dig the gritty look you paint with +rep


----------



## Dezartfox (Jan 19, 2008)

Munky said:


> Can i ask what you are making the silver poer cables/conduits out of for the grand master? is it guitar wire and if so what guage are you using?
> Plus your army looks awesome btw i still dig the gritty look you paint with +rep


Dragon Forge 

http://www.dragonforge.com/Painting service/for sale/sculpting_supplies.htm


----------



## Dezartfox (Jan 19, 2008)

Started on a Techmarine terminator to go in the command squad, he does nothing but look cool XD
Still heavily WIP


----------



## Dezartfox (Jan 19, 2008)

More on the Techpriest, lost the wire fingers, started sculpting some armour onto him,


























Also started on 3 plastic Grey Knights!


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Your Dreads are amazing!! I really like the grandmaster as well, and that techmarine is awsome! +rep!


----------



## Chaoz94 (Jun 17, 2008)

Dezartfox said:


> I updated all the power weapons in the army, claws, swords and the Force Weapon. I feel that the models now have that "POW" factor they've been missing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


omg dude that model is frigging epic 
+rep
also any chance on a tut on how to make thatforce weapon please
because it could help me ....ALOT if i add nurgle to my army 

thanks in advance if you 

chaoz


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

This is an army paint scheme that is completely made of awesome. I am VERY impressed man! +rep!


----------



## Dezartfox (Jan 19, 2008)

Cheers 

Changed a couple of things on him and modelled some armour


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

wow thats some super bulky army i like it! cant wait to see that painted!


----------



## Masito (Jul 17, 2009)

that tech-terminator looks really nice, good job on the sculpted armor! and that grey knight captain looks stunning, and gritty!


----------



## Dezartfox (Jan 19, 2008)

Painting update:


















Also I have pictures of each and every terminator for my Deathwing on the Gallery page on my site, link:

http://www.the-vanus-temple.com/?page_id=18


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

that looks absolutley SICK
totally awesome

was it hard to mould the tech marines plates?

and how did you do that red? because i saw the picture of it in black and white on your website.. did you change it to a black and white shot? or do you do the shading with black and white and then wash red?


----------



## Dezartfox (Jan 19, 2008)

Azwraith said:


> that looks absolutley SICK
> totally awesome
> 
> was it hard to mould the tech marines plates?
> ...


Cheers 

Sculpting those plates wasn't too difficult, I used my Clay shapers 

I undercaoted him grey, then added a black wash, this is mainly so I can actually see what I'm painting and for the greys. The red is simply Merchrite red, then blood red, then a mix of blodd red and Orange, and finally just orange, then give it all a wash of devlan mud :victory:


----------



## AM. (Jun 16, 2009)

:shok: Absolutely amazed with this techmarine.


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Firstly very impressed once again!, and secondly thanks for the link to Dragonforge.
I take it the power cables are very easy to bend into shape as you have some very tight bend on the tech-inator!!


----------



## Dezartfox (Jan 19, 2008)

FInished this guy:


----------



## scubamansam (Aug 15, 2009)

looks great but i was wondering if you had any pics of the chaplain dred in the background?


----------



## Masito (Jul 17, 2009)

looks amazing dezartfox!! i love the green lenses and the shine you have made from them on the minis... amazing job!


----------

